# Basic questions



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello, Are LGDs usually neutered? I would imagine they would always be spayed, what about the boys? Do you think boys make better guard animals?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, just about always. Otherwise they will have a strong tendency to roam when they should be working.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

We have an 8 year old female GP that we got spayed when she was a few months old. We also have a 13 month old female GP that we'd been thinking about having pups with. We're going to get her fixed, however. She roams more than our older dog, and we are concerned about finding homes for pups that would be strictly as livestock guardians. Our predators are mainly coyotes, and we've heard that when in heat, female dogs can even be amorous with coyotes! Not a good plan!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Hello, Are LGDs usually neutered? I would imagine they would always be spayed, what about the boys? Do you think boys make better guard animals?


The drive is stronger if you leave them intact.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Narshalla said:


> Yes, just about always. Otherwise they will have a strong tendency to roam when they should be working.


This is what I was thinking too.
I am not currently interested in getting a LGD for our goats. We have so few goats that we can bring all in to secure stalls in our barn at night. And someone is home all day with them. I started putting my goats out in the early AM recently when it would be dark for an hour more. Since I was concerned about coyotes milling about I turned two of my house dogs into our fenced yard. (An Aussie and a beagle.) I could keep an eye out on the dogs and they could see the barn yard and would bark if anything came around. So that worked quite well. 

I know LGDs are bred and raised for thier jobs. And nature made them to be able to live outside (with shelter) year round. I just have not (yet) been able to get my mind around an "outside" dog. All my dogs sleep on the couch and stay indoors year round. But one day.... : )


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

It has been my experience that an intact dog will have a stronger drive to confront the predators. To many fixed dogs gain weight, get lazy and will not go out to get the coyotes. 

Leaving intact or altering should depend on the breed of LGD, predator pressure and type of ranch and containment of fencing etc...

With some breeds or bloodlines, roaming is not a problem if left intact.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I prefer altered just so there will be no accidental breedings. I also don't want my lgd with other things on his mind besides guarding the sheep. I know 3 houses down there are a few unspayed females. I don't see the drive in my male lacking at all. In herding dogs I haven't noticed any less working drive in altered dogs either , male or female. I have noticed some unaltered dogs will choose to visit a dog in heat over their work, and I suspect some of the lgds could be the same. That said, sometimes I wish my male lgd wasn't neutered just so I could potentially get another like him. At least I can get one of a similar breed and let him train it. So far that's going well. On the bad side when it's time to get another dog you have to get one somewhere, so there's always the search for a dog bred like you want.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Some breeders encourage nurturing an animal purchased from them by giving the purchaser a substantial rebate if he does the surgery. Why??? It helps the breeders control the direction that the breed goes.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Dogs will have more of a tendency toward staying at home with the stock if they are neutered. Intact males may have temptation to roam, especially if you have neighbors with intact females coming into heat. Roaming can also put a dog at risk for getting into fights, getting hit by cars, or shot. And of course, a dog can't protect his stock if he isn't there with them!

Neutered dogs are easy keepers, meaning they require less food to stay fit. Some say dogs lose fighting drive if neutered, others say it does not make a darn bit of difference when it comes to predators. My Akbash is neutered and we haven't had a predator loss since he's been here, so I tend to think that a dog will protect just as well neutered as he does intact. Statistially, neutered dogs have a longer lifespan.

With giant breeds, it's advisable not to neuter them too young, as it can cause growth issues. When to neuter is a point of contention among folks; many say 6-8 months is fine, others like to wait 2-3 years. Personally, if I had the decision to make, I'd probably wait until the dog was at least a year of age.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine are neutered and they do not give a care if the neighbor's unspayed dog is in heat, if a coyote is and they have no testosterone aggression. 
I do not want a neighbor telling me to come pick up half a litter of mutt puppies because one of my boys escaped or their ***** came over here. 

They stay home and do their job and have not lost any of their drive because they lost their 'nads. 

Unless they are breeding or show quality there is no reason to leave them intact male or female. 
Plus it takes away from any of the reproductive cancers, pyo and etc. 
Not to mention avoids all the Border Collie/Pyr mix, Aussie/Pyr and on and on LGD mixed with whatever happens to live intact on their farm or within a 2 mile radius; pups listed all over Craig's as "guardians".


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know years ago (say 30) castration meant a fat lazy dog. There are much better foods out there now (even the cheaper foods) and I don't see that aspect of neutering nearly so much. You should always mind what you're feeding, avoiding corn in a dog food seems to make a world of difference in many ways. But that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Ross said:


> I know years ago (say 30) castration meant a fat lazy dog.


Castration does not make a fat lazy dog, neither 30 years ago, nor now. Overfeeding makes a fat lazy dog. Castration lowers the metabolism, which mean the dog requires less food--it doesn't have to be special food, either. Just don't overfeed and your neutered dog won't get fat--it's very simple, actually, and saves money too.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Good fences make good neighbors 
I have intact dogs here and even in season, the females stay with the goats. When my previous male was alive, I would move him to a different pasture when the girls came in and he would not challenge the fences to get to them. I'll do the same when our new male comes of age. I always recommend good, strong fencing!
With that being said, unless you have breeding quality dogs and plan to breed, there really is no reason to keep them intact and many reasons (already mentioned) to neuter/spay. It does not effect how they function as LGD's and unless you over feed - will not make them fat.
Lois


----------

